# Friday Pics



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Sasquatch in Isabelle this week

Glass sculpture at an Arabian harse ranch

Filly


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

A good snake! A baby rattler that was given to me. By a beautiful lady.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

daughter at outriggers. she likes watching the boats, not sure where she gets that from.

had the wife take a pic of this guys boat seats, bet there comfy!:spineyes:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I used to have a boat with seats like that. The truck I pulled it with had a metal 5 gal bucket for a drivers seat.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

*Herbie bug*

restoring an old bug, new paint now waiting for the carpet.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

1)now THATS a gunsafe(Castroville)
2)turkeys
3)H bird
4)unwanted guest
5)Another unusual visitor
6) uni axis


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

Boat I won in the CCA STAR tounrey this year with my 51.4lb Kingfish! And some pics from the Mermaid tourney that my friend Ginger and I won. That is the the tourney that I caught the Kingfish in, and She and I caught all those fish by our selves!

Kelly


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

This is where my grandson will kill his first deer and or hog.

????? Wrong Pic!! LOL I fixed it!


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Two of my grand kids...They e-mailed me this picture last night to show me the orange tree I bought them earlier this summer...


----------



## fishinKat (Aug 17, 2010)

Sunrise last Sunday in Galveston


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

a few from last weekend with Cowboy


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

*Hibiscus flowers*

Some of my wife's handiwork


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

a few more from the trip and the shade project I am working on for my boat with some help from Bobby Byrd at Tops and Towers. 

I can't say enough about the great service Bobby gives and the fast turn around on the mounts. He runs a great operation.


----------



## Bird_Dog (Apr 7, 2008)

*Steer*

My little boy and his Steer for the Brazoria County Fair


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

1. Daddy, I want to wear my Jammy Johnson suit.
2. Last weeks game.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

East Matty Monday

Old picture of my wife, surfside 1977


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Dolphingirl said:


> Boat I won in the CCA STAR tounrey this year with my 51.4lb Kingfish! And some pics from the Mermaid tourney that my friend Ginger and I won. That is the the tourney that I caught the Kingfish in, and She and I caught all those fish by our selves!
> 
> Kelly


CONGRATS! Sweet rig.



Mont said:


> a few from last weekend with Cowboy


Mont, is that a dead rabbit to the left of the cooler by the dog? I can't get an ID on it. Oh, did ya eat it?:cheers:


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Nicolette with Ernie the eaglette*

:doowapsta


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

GF with her first bull red










GF and Fishin Inc with pair of reds


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*SHAC JAM 2010*

It was a centennial celebration and in honor of the big day--scouts of all ages got together for the entire weekend at the Texas World Speedway to celebrate 100 years of Scouting in the U.S.

Over 26,000 people celebrated. I feel sorry for Scouters who missed this. It truly was a once in a lifetime event. These picture don't do any justice to how big (and well organized) SHAC Jam was.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Mug shots of adopted daughter...part of the crew! :smile:

What's left of Rainey's pork chops, corn and scalloped potatoes...after feeding 14 people!

Fastpitch player in Port A

Night fishin

??? :biggrin:


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

1. My dad and a buddy are fishing a tourny and sent me this picture this morning. 

2. My wife had her birthday last Friday so some of the family and I celebrated it with her at Olive Garden.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

wife's and my cameras have both ate the big one. Very few pictures this week. Only one worth sharing....
New DeSantis mag holder for my .45










Very comfy carry for two full mags of .45 ACP 200 grain JHP's....9 in the gun, another 16 in reserve.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

1. My new 4 wheeler
2. Bloody arrow
3. Worn out after a hard days work at the deer camp.
4. I took this on I-35 just south of Dallas. Griswold's???


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Dude, you're datin Inc's sister? They sure look alot alike.
Nice Reds.



speckle-catcher said:


> GF with her first bull red
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

1. Dewberry Farm: picking a pumpkin
2. My son pushing me around
3. My son's first graphite rod: ttf bag bites
4. Count suckula!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

OUTSTANDING pix this week, Lads and Lassies !!!!:cheers:


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

pics from last weekend. ended up with 5 man snapper limit and a scamp.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Tortuga said:


> OUTSTANDING pix this week, Lads and Lassies !!!!:cheers:


Yessir...I agree! Lotsa kid pics! 

Couple of oldies

Floundering Terra Mar when they dredged the channel some 25 or so years ago!

Duck huntin on a hilltop on Lake Limestone...a while back! 

The sweet spot!


----------



## Empireboats (Mar 8, 2009)

*WRS ranch*

Deer shot this week at WRS ranch. Great time had by everyone


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

nice blackbuck.......what he measure.....and how much that hunt run ya


----------



## polacko (Jun 24, 2009)

*Sat Night*

Last Saturday night at the marina.
The wife gave up on fishing and decided to catch some ZZZZs


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

1. Youngest with his deer
2. Oldest boy with his from the same morning
3. Both of them with some fat guy
4. First down!
5. Daughter with ASA/A National qualifier trophy
6. My adopted son


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

*Pretty special weekend for me*

I got to take my Mom, Dad and Son offshore with me last weekend. Really special trip to me for a couple of reasons: It was the first offshore trip for my Mom and my son, it's not very often you get three generations on the same boat, the weather and the catching was great! 4 man limit of snaps, a few kings and some great shark action for my son.


3 generations setting lines out for a troll
My son reeling in his 1st ever snap
Son with his first snap
My mom working hard
Dad, I love fishing with him.
Mom and Dad showing off their double hook up off a Russell lure troll


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

Flounder Fest


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Empireboats said:


> Deer shot this week at WRS ranch. Great time had by everyone


The deer aren't smiling! :biggrin:

Halloween a few years ago! Hilton sisters...

Chute 'im...CHUTE 'IM

Love that smile

Duck huntin...Stubblefield

Sargent surf trout...Sasquatch and Pappaw

Stingray barbs...used to carry a pair of needlenose when floundering...so I could gig rays, stand on their tail, remove their barbs and release them unharmed...much like commercial floundermen and their cull buckets!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I spied Freon on TV last week. I never knew that boy had it in him!


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

*We call him, "Duck Killa"*


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Fish fry tonite :bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

"can't decide"

step son with his trophy kill of the weekend

me on the tractor doing some work at my uncle's ranch.

Dos-A-Rita at the Quarry Hoffbrah and Beer garden


----------



## summexican (Oct 12, 2010)

Wishing I was here and *NOT* at work!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Made a recipe of Haute Pursuit's the other night....he calls it "Catfish Supreme".

Well, I used fresh Trout filets instead of Catfish. Along with small/medium shrimp.......AWESOME RECIPE !!!!! Here's a picture I took and his recipe below...












Haute Pursuit said:


> This is some of the best catfish I ever had. The wife and I ate it 2 nights in a row. Serve over rice, dirty rice or pasta. Bon Apetit!
> 
> *Catfish Supreme*​
> 2 lbs *Catfish* fillets
> ...


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Some recent pics from the ranch.


----------



## duck44 (Feb 7, 2006)

Took the kids to the Lamar University Football game. Football is back after 20 years! Pic from last Sunday.


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

out at the ranch in Santa Anna Texas.... Life is good.:doowapsta


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

This guy looks like he's either an IRA member or about to knock over a liquor store!











Harbormaster said:


> Duck huntin...Stubblefield


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

*few more gator picts*

the third picture is Grosse Savanne Lodge..now thats what I all living in the marsh


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

goatchze said:


> This guy looks like he's either an IRA member or about to knock over a liquor store!


:biggrin: Ex German BND!

Stealing corn in pappaws back yard in Waller

Boo behind Bird...some years ago

My girls...Barracudas...swim team...2004

Releasing baby Ridleys in Mesco

Medium sized drum on an egg beater with 10 pound

East Matagorda Bay sunset


----------



## Bassaholic (Apr 20, 2009)

First Bull Red of the season, from my kayak.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

24Buds said:


> Mont, is that a dead rabbit to the left of the cooler by the dog? I can't get an ID on it. Oh, did ya eat it?:cheers:


That's Blue's play toy. He's got several and Mom freaked out the first time he brought one to the back door. It's just a stuffed toy, but don't tell him that.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

8 pt from The Vick Ranch

My new to me boat. Loving it.

Junichi on his first fishing trip with his first Bull Red


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Bassaholic said:


> First Bull Red of the season, from my kayak.


Youre letting him a little too close to the worm...


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Cookin 'em up!

With garlic gravy and glitter melted into the Alumisol!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Harbormaster said:


> Cookin 'em up!
> 
> With garlic gravy and glitter melted into the Alumisol!


You been drinkin that stuff??? I see a thermos sitting close... might bind you up a little bit but should make for a great slick. :rotfl:


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice pics!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Haute Pursuit said:


> You been drinkin that stuff??? I see a thermos sitting close... might bind you up a little bit but should make for a great slick. :rotfl:


That's my $30 wine glass son! :smile:

You be surprised how many hardheads, croaker and whiting I catch on these things with the juice in 'em! Like a Gulp!

'bout to start making my own jig heads too...got the molding clay ready!


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

a few pics from the new job


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

sitting outside drinking a cold beer an smoking a nice cigar, great evening!


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Do u work at the zoo,or petco or somethn. Cool lil critters.



aggiemulletboy said:


> a few pics from the new job


----------



## SmithEC (Jul 31, 2009)

Six week wait and it's finally here. One of the very few machines that you can't cheat on.

Some of ya'll post some really nice pics.










.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

SmithEC said:


> One of the very few machines that you can't cheat on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's her name? :rotfl:

The Bowflex with the new 410 upgrade!


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

more pics of the ranch...beautiful place. and a sign in Banks Tx...cool little place.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

sea sick said:


> Do u work at the zoo,or petco or somethn. Cool lil critters.


An exotic reptile store.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

aggiemulletboy said:


> An exotic reptile store.


Which one eats the bird???


----------



## Luco (Sep 21, 2006)

*Shrimp Boat*

This is my first post on friday picts. I took this last weekend thought it was friday pict worthy


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Luco said:


> This is my first post on friday picts. I took this last weekend thought it was friday pict worthy


A most excellent photo for your first pic!


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Which one eats the bird???


The bird can hold his own. If he doesn't like you and you touch his cage, he will bite the tar out of you. Luckily I'm on his good side, although sometimes he acts like he wants me to pet him, then nips me, and then laughs at me.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

aggiemulletboy said:


> The bird can hold his own. If he doesn't like you and you touch his cage, he will bite the tar out of you. Luckily I'm on his good side, although sometimes he acts like he wants me to pet him, then nips me, and then laughs at me.


LOL... sounds worse than a cat.


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

*cabo*

Here are a few pics from our first trip to Cabo. Didn't get to fish but we hung out and had a great time! This was also Taylors first airplane ride!


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

*Few more Cabo~*

Here are a few more from Cabo!


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> LOL... sounds worse than a cat.


The bird is at least entertaining though


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

beautiful sunrise on the rock groin, looked like maks. are the headlines today there,


----------

